# "Skysuka" Time Attack Machine



## sampi (May 22, 2007)

Hi guys, here´s a few pics from the last year. It´s a ´92 GTR in it´s Street outfit. I drove TA in Finland in Club-class and currently it´s stripped and is becoming even meaner. Currently I´m running 650 hp/715 Nm @ 1.5 Bar.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Looks  mate :thumbsup: What's the engine spec. and kerb weight?

Cheers,

George


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

truly stunning mate

like george said get an engine spec up

also is there a specific code for the white paint on your car looks really nice


----------



## sampi (May 22, 2007)

*Nissan Skyline GT-R R32 1992 Time Attack Race Car*

“SKYSUKA” 
These are the specs for last year, car was built for the street and was heavy as hell 1530kg´s. It under- and oversteered etc. For 2010 it´s will be 200 kg´s lighter and full race spec chassis etc. (street leagal still). My team´s website is on the making, Ill post it when it´s done. The "white color" is actually light gray (Volvo Trucks Cabin Gray), see the difference to the number sticker which is white. 

Engine
Trust TD05H-16G twin turbos 
CP-forged pistons, +0.5 
Balanced/blueprinted crank
New crank bearings
H-profile Connecting rods + ARP-bolts
Power Enterprise MLS head gasket
Carbon Fiber valve and timing belt covers
Power Enterprise timing belt
Greddy adjustable timing pulleys
N1 Water pump
N1 Oil pump 
JUN oil pump shaft collar 
HKS-oil filter relocation kit 
HKS-oil cooler
Aluminum radiator
Carbonetics Twin-Plate Clutch
ATi RB26DETT Super Damper
Aftermarket slide pulleys
Green air filters x 2
Trust-manifolds
Greddy-camshafts 256°/264°
Trust-downpipes
Trust-suction pipes
Trust-induction kits
Trust-intercooler + hard pipe kit
Trust-racing blow-off valve
Samco silicone hoses
Custom Oil Catch Can
Greddy Air Catch Can
3” Racing Catalytic converter/ 3” Decat-pipe
Aftermarket 3” exhaust system

FUELLING
Twin Bosch 044 Fuel Pumps + standard intank pump
Custom fuel swirlpot (aluminum)
Sard fuel pressure regulator
Modified OEM fuelrail 
Bosch EV 1000 cc injectors

ELECTRONICS
HKS F-Con Pro V Gold (AFM´s removed)
AMW-boost controller
Greddy-turbo timer
Tomei Hicas lock kit
Varley Red Top racing battery relocated in the boot
NGK/Brisk spark plugs
Splitfire coilpacks
New OEM PTU (Power Transistor Unit)
New OEM spark plug wire kit


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

wow grey ey? i must be going colour blind

have you got a paint code? please


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Sounds tasty mate  What are your plans to get rid of 200kgs?


----------



## Justin Hurley (Mar 27, 2007)

That is a massive torque figure for a RB2.6.


----------



## sampi (May 22, 2007)

*Answers*

#agent-x, don´t remember the paint code, find volvo trucks cabin gray.
Torque comes probably from good set of turbos, 0.5 over bore, and HKS F-Con, which is mapped by local Power Writer and and engine guru. 
AMW Dyno Service - Etusivu

200 kg´s are supposed to be lost with full hicas, aircon, and abs removal, fully stripped interior, dry carbon dash, doors, bumper, sideskirts, plastic windows, etc. My old seat rails of steel were 18 kg´s! Carbon dash is 2-3 kg´s compared to 17 kg´s of the stock one. I just threw away the interior, it filled the whole van...

Check out my Fan page at Facebook, find Skyline Racing and become a Fan, I´ll post pics regularly to there.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

That's an awesome retro style paint scheme you've got going on there


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the color/paint scheme


----------



## sampi (May 22, 2007)

*Skyline Racing Team webpages are up!*

Hi guys, check out our team´s new webpages! Updating regularly. 

Check out my Skyline Racing Team www-pages as well as join in following the build in my Facebook Fan-page. 

Webpage for the series can be found at Timeattack.fi

Sincerely

Sam


----------



## sampi (May 22, 2007)

*Catch me if you can!*

Time Attack first timer Mr. Koski is trying to catch our team Skyline in Alastaro racetrack in summer of ´09. Cars are launched in 7 sec intervals. Koski is driving a Ford Escort Cosworth WRC replica +400hp, full rollgage, dogbox and full slicks. Skyline is approx. 1600 kg, semislicks. Video is shot from Cossies cabin. Video is part of the new Kaasu DVD Vol 2. Enjoy!

http://http://www.skylineracing.fi/


----------



## sampi (May 22, 2007)

*Skyline Racing Team featured in Speedhunters.com*

Hi guys, check out Dino Dalle´s feature of my car in Speedhunters.com

Check out the project in progress from 
SKYLINERACING 
Skyline Racing | Facebook


----------



## smokeme (Dec 13, 2008)

hey, who made ur carbon dash, pm me please!


----------



## sampi (May 22, 2007)

*dash*

pm:ed. We are doing it ourself, drycarbon, pics of the process are in our team´s Facebook Fan-page Skyline Racing | Facebook


----------



## sampi (May 22, 2007)

Drycarbon dash is done! To see almost finished product, check it out here. Price is 700€+shipping if interested. BNR32 Dry Carbon dash is OUTTA! SKYLINERACING


----------

